# USB-C sur l’iPad pro 2018 : questions...



## Rollmops (31 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous  

Le nouvel iPad Pro 2018 vient d’être présenté : il a entre autre une entrée USB-C.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi celle-ci le permet pas de brancher un disque dur externe par exemple.

Quelqu’un pourrait-il m’expliquer ?

Merci


----------



## mathiasl76 (31 Octobre 2018)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Le nouvel iPad Pro 2018 vient d’être présenté : il a entre autre une entrée USB-C.
> 
> ...



qu'est ce qui te fait penser qu'on ne va pas pouvoir le faire?


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2018)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Le nouvel iPad Pro 2018 vient d’être présenté : il a entre autre une entrée USB-C.
> 
> ...



Tu peux toujours le brancher, mais si iOS n'est pas conçu pour aller lire ou écrire des données sur un disque externe, il ne se passera rien.


----------



## mathiasl76 (31 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu peux toujours le brancher, mais si iOS n'est pas conçu pour aller lire ou écrire des données sur un disque externe, il ne se passera rien.


je mise une pièce qu'il faut mettre dans le format APFS


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2018)

mathiasl76 a dit:


> je mise une pièce qu'il faut mettre dans le format APFS



Et moi je mise un billet qu'iOS bride l'usage de ce port thunderbolt3 pour ne gérer qu'un nombre très limité de supports de stockage externe (uniquement les lecteurs de carte SD d'appareil photo)


----------



## mathiasl76 (31 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Et moi je mise un billet qu'iOS bride l'usage de ce port thunderbolt3 pour ne gérer qu'un nombre très limité de supports de stockage externe (uniquement les lecteurs de carte SD d'appareil photo)


déja tu as perdu ce n'est pas du thunderbolt 3  c'est de l'usb-c gen2


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2018)

mathiasl76 a dit:


> déja tu as perdu ce n'est pas du thunderbolt 3  c'est de l'usb-c gen2



Je pensais que c'était du thunderbolt 3 car durant le Keynote ils ont parlé de brancher un écran 5K (seul le thunderbolt3 fournit suffisamment de débit pour du 5K)
Mais je constate dans les tech specs du site web Apple
Video mirroring and video out support: Up to 4K through USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter and USB-C VGA Multiport Adapter (adapters sold separately)

donc pas de 5K mais seulement du 4K, ce que permet l'usb 3.1 gen2 (usb-C c'est la forme du connecteur, pas le protocole de communication supporté)


----------



## mathiasl76 (31 Octobre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pensais que c'était du thunderbolt 3 car durant le Keynote ils ont parlé de brancher un écran 5K (seul le thunderbolt3 fournit suffisamment de débit pour du 5K)
> Mais je constate dans les tech specs du site web Apple
> Video mirroring and video out support: Up to 4K through USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter and USB-C VGA Multiport Adapter (adapters sold separately)
> 
> donc pas de 5K mais seulement du 4K, ce que permet l'usb 3.1 gen2 (usb-C c'est la forme du connecteur, pas le protocole de communication supporté)


ils aiment jouer sur les mots, grace au port usb-c tu peux en effet brancher mais pas forcement exploiter la 5K  

Merci apple


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2018)

mathiasl76 a dit:


> ils aiment jouer sur les mots, grace au port usb-c tu peux en effet brancher mais pas forcement exploiter la 5K
> 
> Merci apple



Les écrans 5K ont une connectique thunderbolt. 
Si tu branches sur un port ne gérant que l'usb tu n'auras rien à l'écran.


----------



## NestorK (1 Novembre 2018)

mathiasl76 a dit:


> je mise une pièce qu'il faut mettre dans le format APFS


Je ne pense vraiment pas et ça n'aurait aucun sens car un disque externe par nature se ballade de machine en machine et n'est pas exclusif au mac. Si on peut exploiter un disque dur externe, on pourra comme sur macOS lire de l'exFat, du HFS+, etc.

Reste à savoir si Apple en laissera l'usage, ce qui est très (très très) loin d'être certain, vu qu'elle aurait déjà pu le permettre depuis toutes ces années et qu'elle n'en a rien fait.

Aujourd'hui clairement, le but du jeu va être d'y brancher des chargeurs au choix comme le MacBook Pro, de recharger ton iPhone (feature très cool pour le coup), de lui mettre un appareil photo, d'y brancher une carte SD. Après, clairement, cet usb-c laisse espérer une ouverture. Reste à voir vers quoi...

Qu'un regret finalement : que l'iPhone soit encore en lightning. Mon X passe encore, mais les Xs et Xr, c'est à n'y rien comprendre, franchement.


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2018)

Je pense que les écrans externes sont l'un des usages prévus (même si ils se sont avancés en annonçant des écrans 5K lors du Keynote, pour revenir à du 4K dans les spécifications publiées). 
Dans un premier temps en recopie video, mais sans doute un mode extension d'écran fera son apparition. 
Avec Photoshop ça aurait du sens d'utiliser l'iPad en tablette graphique tout en ayant le rendu final sur l'écran externe.


----------



## NestorK (1 Novembre 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense que les écrans externes sont l'un des usages prévus (même si ils se sont avancés en annonçant des écrans 5K lors du Keynote, pour revenir à du 4K dans les spécifications publiées).
> Dans un premier temps en recopie video, mais sans doute un mode extension d'écran fera son apparition.
> Avec Photoshop ça aurait du sens d'utiliser l'iPad en tablette graphique tout en ayant le rendu final sur l'écran externe.


Bien sûr, j'oubliais l'écran externe, ce qui est une super nouvelle...

En revanche, perso, je trouve que ça met aussi en valeur le fait qu'une souris ferait beaucoup de bien à l'iPad pour ces usages.


----------



## Alias (1 Novembre 2018)

Un développeur va bien nous sortir une app pour lire un DD externe !


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2018)

Alias a dit:


> Un développeur va bien nous sortir une app pour lire un DD externe !



Sauf à highjacker l'iPad, ce n'est pas possible si ce n'est pas une fonction autorisée par Apple. D'une part iOS ne fournira pas les fonctions le permettant et d'autre part, même si un développeur y arrivait, son app ne serait jamais validée par Apple pour être mise en ligne sur l'AppStore.


----------



## pouppinou (10 Novembre 2018)

Peut-on brancher un Lecteur/graveur de DVD/BlueRay pour lire les dites galettes ?


----------



## pimousse42 (23 Novembre 2018)

Sur les anciens iPad, il y avait un connecteur Lightning vers USB, on ne pouvait pas y branché une clé.
Ensuite un disque en USB-c est auto alimenté par l'ordinateur, je ne suis pas sur qu'apple est dans son idée d'alimenté un disque externe, bonjour l'autonomie.

J'ai une question, comment branché un casque AUDIO, en prise jack sur ces appareils ?


----------



## pouppinou (23 Novembre 2018)

pimousse42 a dit:


> J'ai une question, comment branché un casque AUDIO, en prise jack sur ces appareils ?


Avec un adaptateur USB-C vers mini-jack 3,5 mm


----------



## pimousse42 (26 Novembre 2018)

J'en avais commandé une qui permet d'avoir un port usb-c et jack, mais pas de fonctionnement. Le module ne chargeait pas du tout.


----------



## Bartolomeo (26 Novembre 2018)

Usb-C universel qu’y disaient ???


----------



## JoelSavoie (16 Décembre 2018)

J’ai branché un SSD 500 Go sur le port USB C de l’IPad Pro, sans résultat, comme prévu. 
En revanche, si sur le disque possède l’arborescence d’une carte SD d'appareil photo numérique (DCIM ...), à ce moment là, l’iPad affiche toutes les photos contenues et propose de les importer. C’est très pratique pour travailler ou visualiser des photos stockées sur ce genre de disque externe.


----------



## cherooome (17 Décembre 2018)

JoelSavoie a dit:


> J’ai branché un SSD 500 Go sur le port USB C de l’IPad Pro, sans résultat, comme prévu.
> En revanche, si sur le disque possède l’arborescence d’une carte SD d'appareil photo numérique (DCIM ...), à ce moment là, l’iPad affiche toutes les photos contenues et propose de les importer. C’est très pratique pour travailler ou visualiser des photos stockées sur ce genre de disque externe.




Oui mais comment un disque dur peut posséder l’arborescence d’une carte SD ? Qu’entends tu par
arborescence  ?


----------



## SyMich (17 Décembre 2018)

Arborescence = ensemble des dossiers et sous-dossiers du disque. 
Si le disque comporte les dossiers et sous-dossiers correspondant à ceux que l'on trouve sur une carte SD d'appareil photo alors l'iPad y cherche les photos et vidéos s'y trouvant pour les importer. (iOS étant bridé pour ne lire QUE les cartes SD de photos et vidéos)


----------



## nicolasf (17 Décembre 2018)

J'essaie actuellement de travailler avec un iPad Pro et je me suis aménagé un bureau fixe, avec un hub USB-C relié à un clavier, à mon casque, à de l'ethernet… Tout fonctionne très bien avec les deux hubs que j'ai achetés pour tester, sauf que j'ai un souci : la tablette redémarre de temps en temps, comme si elle subissait un kernel panic. Est-ce que quelqu'un a noté ce comportement avec d'autres hubs ?






_Pénible à chaque fois que ça arrive…_

Voici les deux modèles que je teste :

- https://amzn.to/2Ci4FHO : redémarrages constants, impossible de l’utiliser au quotidien ;
- https://amzn.to/2S5lxr3 : redémarrages la nuit en général, ou quand l’iPad est en veille. Pénible, mais supportable.

Le premier va repartir pour sûr. Le second, j'hésite, parce que je ne sais pas si c'est un bug d'iOS ou la faute aux hubs que j'ai commandés. Si vous avez testé un modèle qui marche bien, hésitez pas à le signaler !


----------



## Pkoka (17 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, est-il possible de relier l'iPad Pro à un PC en USB-C et simuler le PC en tant qu'écran pour faire croire à l'iPad qu'il est relié à un écran, et donc pouvoir récupérer le flux vidéo de l'iPad ?
J'ai des doutes, mais on sais jamais.
La qualité d'enregistrement avec iOS est vraiment pas terrible et en + c'est en VFR, c'est juste horrible pour monter un truc potable avec ça !
Merci !


----------

